# NOMINATE: best skyscrapers for the 2014 cup



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

It's time again to find out what's the best skyscraper that was completed in 2014, and as usual you all get to pick the nominations.

The top 8 tallest skyscrapers get a bye, so you don't have to nominate these:

- One World Trade Center, New York
- The Wharf Times Square, Wuxi
- Wuxi Suning Plaza 1, Wuxi
- Moi Center Tower, Shenyang
- Burj Rafal, Riyadh
- One57, New York
- Wuxi Maoye City, Wuxi
- Heung Kong Tower, Shenzhen

Also, keep in mind the following entered the tournament last year for being pretty much complete:
- World Trade Center Abu Dhabi
- Costanera Center
- DC Tower, Vienna

Rules are as always, you can nominate 3 skyscrapers that were completed in 2014. Please no discussion, but feel free to post images of your nominations. If you need a bit of inspiration, go here.

Happy nominating!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

*Abeno Harukas* Osaka










*Infinity Tower* Brisbane










*The Leadenhall Building* London


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bosco Verticale (Upright Forest)*







Milan


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

Leadenhall Building - London

Infinity Tower - Brisbane

DC Tower - Vienna


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*
DC tower, Vienna
Upright forest by Bosco Verticale, Milano
Infinity tower. Brisbane
*


----------



## esb_ny (Jul 28, 2013)

Baccarat, NY (doesn't look great in renders but nice in person)
Infinity Tower, Brisbane

Cant think of a third


----------



## Dustin-chihuahua (Aug 11, 2014)

Insignia tower 330 mts: (Mexico)


----------



## fruit&nut (Jul 18, 2006)

IThomas said:


> Bosco Verticale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dustin-chihuahua said:


> Insignia tower 330 mts: (Mexico)


They need to be complete.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

R&F Yingkai Square, Guangzhou









Leadenhall Building










Bosco Verticale


----------



## Yagura (Jan 3, 2012)

R&F Yingkai Square, Guangzhou
Bosco Verticale, Milano
Infinity tower, Brisbane


----------



## meows21 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

- Infinity tower. Brisbane
- Bosco Verticale, Milan
- R&F Yingkai Square, Guangzhou


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

*Infinity Tower* Brisbane

*The Leadenhall Building* London

*Bosco Verticale* Milan


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Abeno Harukas - Osaka

Tour Majunga - Paris

Bosco Verticale - Milan


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Abu Dhabi World Trade Center


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Toranomon Hills, Tokyo.

Infinity Tower Brisbane.

Pearl Tower, Melbourne.


----------



## megan007 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Leadenhall building London*

:banana:


Core Rising said:


> Leadenhall Building - London:banana:


----------



## ilbonboo (Oct 31, 2014)

Jan said:


> The top 8 tallest skyscrapers get a bye, so you don't have to nominate these:
> 
> - One World Trade Center, New York
> - The Wharf Times Square, Wuxi
> ...


Wait where is Shanghai Tower? Is it not completed yet?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Soyak Kristal Kule










> The Soyak Corporation’s new office towers will add a dramatic silhouette to Istanbul’s skyline: a 170-meter tower of asymmetrical sloping surfaces. The structure’s design process is as distinctive as its appearance – it is the city’s first building to use performance-based design (PBD).
> Using PBD on “regular” buildings is a new approach; applying its principles to the unusual shape and complex geometry of Soyak Center is extraordinary. “PBD helps us realize daring architectural visions without compromising safety,” said Managing Principal Aine Brazil.



Torun Tower










> The building is planned to be a landmark for the city of İstanbul, which will have prominent visibility from both the Bosphorus and northern districts of Istanbul.



Rönesans Tower 










> This tower, the tallest on the Anatolian side of İstanbul, makes a memorable presence for the headquarters of a dynamic construction and development company. Occupying an "edge-city" context at the intersection of two major highways, the tower is completely freestanding and seen in the round. Functioning like an obelisk, it marks the end of long vistas and announces the entrance to the city from the east.


*They are completed before 2014 ends.*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I am in love with Bosco Verticale, that will get my vote all the way through!


----------



## gub (Jan 16, 2015)

Infinity Tower is great!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

JuanPaulo said:


> Abu Dhabi World Trade Center


These were already in last year's contest.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sarajevo City Center - Bosnia*





































Images from the Sarajevo City Center Thread


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Soyak Kristal Kule, Istanbul










Rönesans Tower, Istanbul










One57, New York


----------



## Arkitekt Wars (Jan 8, 2013)

Soyak Kristal Kule


----------



## cancan-izmir (Mar 20, 2013)

Soyak Kristal Kule


----------



## the-janissary (Feb 9, 2014)

Soyak kristal kule


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

Soyak Kristal Kule


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

I nominate LEVENT199









*Ferdi G., Banu O., Serhat E @ Foursquare*


----------



## wiivn (Aug 28, 2014)

My nominations would be:

1. Bosco Verticale

















Men, I'd love to live in such a building! I'd love to see such a building in my city too!

2. Actor Galaxy









3. Soyak Kristal Kule - this crystal tower looks nice.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterview Tower, Chicago









Hyperion924

Cira Chestnut Tower, Philadelphia









Bradley Maule

Aura, Toronto


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Toranomon Hills - Tokyo*



castermaild55 said:


>




*122 Leadenhall - London*


122 Leadenhall Street from Tower 42 by brf, on Flickr



*20 Fenchurch - London* _(just to spice things up!)_


Talkie-Walkie building by ati4850, on Flickr


----------



## Shakhbûrz (May 13, 2014)

Soyak Kristal Kule


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Delta Hotel, Toronto: 45 floors, 160m*


Delta by Marcanadian, on Flickr

*X2 Condos, Toronto: Mies meets Mondrian*









Courtesy of steveve

*ICE Condos West, Toronto: 57 floors, 202m*









Courtesy of Taller Better

ICE West depicted again: the shorter of the twins. One can also see Delta Hotel here; the candidate featured in the 1st photo.








Courtesy of Jasonzed

*AURA, Toronto: 78 floors, 272m*









Aura at Dusk_2440 by Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Credit Libanais Bank Headquarters - Beirut - 33 floors

Credit Libanais Bank Headquarters 18-1-2015 (2) by HJP91, on Flickr

Sky Gate -Beirut- 44 floors

Skygate 18-1-2015 (12) by HJP91, on Flickr
*


----------



## roro10 (Jan 16, 2015)

perfects


----------



## roro10 (Jan 16, 2015)

Verdadeiras obras de artes.. heheh


----------



## Piotr.karlicki (Jan 19, 2015)

i wote for insygnia tower...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Abeno Harukas - Osaka
Bosco Verticale - Milan
Levent 199 - Istanbul


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

The Leadenhall Building, London, UK :cheers2:
Bosco Verticale, Milano, IT :cucumber:
Infinity Tower, Brisbane, AU :master:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

1. bosco verticale, milan

2. Taunusturm, Frankfurt am Main

3. One57, NYC


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

- Lotte Center, Hanoi

- Bosco Verticale, Milan

- 20 Fenchurch Street, London


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*The Lotte Center in Hanoi (with the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower on the right)*


vl_03902 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

*Bosco Verticale*, _Milan_

*The Leadenhall Building*, _London_

*Infinity Tower*, _Brisbane_


----------



## AlbaRegia2015 (Jan 8, 2015)

Infinity Tower - Brisbane
The Leadenhall Building - London
Bosco Verticale - Milan


----------



## roro10 (Jan 16, 2015)

Esse Aranha-ceus do mexico vai fica lindooo dmai


----------



## Dustin-chihuahua (Aug 11, 2014)

*ME**XI**CO*


Torre Pabellon 280 mts:

















Metropolitan 3 270 mts:

















Insignia tower 330 mts:









Torre KOI 67 floors:









Torre mitikah:









CITY SANTA FE:









PEMEX TORRE:









CHAPULTEPEC POINT:


----------



## AsmaMohd (Jan 20, 2015)

One World Trade Center - New York
Mode Gakuen Tower - Tokyo
Shanghai Tower - Shanghai
International Commerce Centre - Hong Kong
Trump International Hotel & Tower - Chicago
Bank of America Center - Houston
The Shard - London
Burj Khalifa - Dubai
CCTV Headquarters - Beijing
1 Bligh - Sydney


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

World Trade Center Abu Dhabi

Emrill announces World Trade Center Abu Dhabi Win - Image 2 by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr

Bosco Verticale, Milan

Porta-Nuova-Isola_c-Arup5 by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


The Leadenhall Building, London

2979AonSignLeadenhallContract_pic1 by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## gx231918 (Nov 25, 2014)

SCC


----------



## The form-munkey (Jan 23, 2015)

*Best Sky Scraper*

The Shard


----------



## itsgoa (Jan 8, 2015)

Rönesans Tower is the best according to me.........


----------



## Adler1 (Mar 3, 2012)

ECB Tower (185m), Frankfurt










TaunusTurm (170m), Frankfurt










http://tommr.net/tag/taunusturm/


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Being from Brisbane, I've got to go with Infinity as well.


P2165684 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

That said, Bosco Verticale does look amazing!


----------



## lok1999 (Jan 20, 2015)

My picks:
-Prima Pearl, Melbourne
-Infinity Tower, Brisbane

Cannot think of a third at the moment


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I forgot about the TaunusTurm!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

One Central Park, Sydney


untitled shoot-0905.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr



untitled shoot-0872.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr

Prima Pearl Tower, Melbourne 


IMG_2990 by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline spring evening by laurie.g.w, on Flickr

Infinity Tower, Brisbane


Infinity, Brisbane by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

--


----------

